# Revlon Colorstay or L'Oreal Infallible??



## anjanasadil (May 30, 2006)

*HELP! i'm so confused. i need a long lasting ANTI SWEAT, anti fade makeup that wont feel gooey and gloppy during these summer days. i've tried Maybelline Everfresh and Hated it. it was just too sticky and it wouldn't blend. I came upon the revlon colorstay and l'oreal infallible. but they BOTH seem so great, i dont know which to choose. ANY opinions on this matter will help!*

*THANKS A LOT!




*


----------



## lindas (May 30, 2006)

the revlon colorstayy i must sayy is the best foundation i have ever used!!! i have oily/acne prone skin, so its hard to find anything that will stay matte for more than an hour...and this does it...i give it four thumbs up


----------



## mabelwan (May 30, 2006)

I've never tried Revlon colorstay, but I always get compliments for the L'oreal Infallible Liquid foundation. It lasts all day as what it says at least 16hrs. I love it!


----------



## Satin (May 30, 2006)

I've heard raves abt Revlon colorstay...but I also recommend putting moisturizer 2 mins before u apply your foundation...that way u can achieve a more flawless complexion!


----------



## mrstmhampton (Jun 30, 2011)

I have now used both foundations and in my opinion, Loreal Infallible has much better coverage if you have scars and marks that you are trying to conceal. They also have my perfect shade which is hard to find (sand beige 615). However I do like the fact that Revlon colorstay has two different formulas, one for oily/combination skin and one for normal to dry skin, and it doesnt make me look to greasy. I personally have oily/ combination skin with acne scars that I try to cover up as much as possible without looking caked on, and both seem to do the job, but like I said Loreal covers alot better. I do find myself re-applying at the end of the day with both foundations though...


----------



## CharmedImSure (Jun 30, 2011)

Revlon Colorstay....stays..for a long time, like if you swatch it on your hand, you'll have it there even in the next day...but it's heavy-mask feeling like if you apply *too* much...


----------



## risitas (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess I need to try Infallible.  After much searching and many foundation trials and tribulations I was directed to colorstay and I really like it A LOT!!! It doesn't feel heavy to me, and after I apply my loose powder, practically no transfer.  While I would prefer a bit better coverage (I have some hyperpigmentation), its not a deal breaker for me.


----------



## rubyparchment55 (May 10, 2013)

Hi!  To avoid sweating, use a face wash called Phisoderm.  Wal-Mart sells it.  In 60s, I used PhisoHex, which was outlawed due to its containing Hexachlorophine.  I liked that a lot, was watery instead of creamy liquid, can still smell it!  Taste it!  Neutrogena soap also good.  I like Ivory soap, too.  My skin is 'normal,' having been dry as a teen.  Lived in Florida for all of the 90s, and can't stand my face sweating.  Used CLINIQUE foundation while there (forget formula), and ev'one complimented me on complexion.  Another thing I'm big on (taught by my Mom) is keeping hair off the face.  These styles where the bangs, tendrils and locks r actually in or covering (!) the eyes make me cringe.  Let me know how the Phisoderm works for you.


----------

